# Wieviele Tabs habt ihr beim surfen gleichzeitig offen?



## RyzA (25. Januar 2019)

Hallo!


Mal eine kleine Fun-Umfrage. Wieviele Tabs habe ihr im Schnitt so offen im Browser?
Ich höre ja immer wieder das welche richtig viele Tabs offen haben.... bis zu 50 oder mehr.
Selber mag ich es aber lieber reduziert und habe maximal 5 Seiten gleichzeitig offen. 
Mehr bringt mir irgendwie auch nichts.


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Januar 2019)

Durschnittlich 5-10, meist wenn ich auf PCGH bin und "Neue Beiträge" Filter, gehe dann alle durch und öffne Interessantes in einem neuen Tab

Allerdings wenn ich etwas Recherchiere oder einrichte kann das gut und gerne mal ausarten und Richtung 40 Tabs gehen, neulich hab ich einen DayZ erstellt auf vorhandener Hardware, weil das Mistding nicht wollte hatte ich dann 36 Tabs offen zu verschiedensten Konfigurationen und Problemlösungen


----------



## Traylite (25. Januar 2019)

Nur 1 bis 2 , bei Bestellungen/vergleichen mal 8 .
Meistens lesen und Hintergrund yt oder SoundCloud usw


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Januar 2019)

Ich sag immer,lese ich später noch und am Ende sind 40 - 50 Tabs offen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (25. Januar 2019)

Kommt ganz drauf an, ganz Unterschiedlich, aber so 10 sinds im Schnitt, wenn ich mal nach was bestimmten Suche auch gern über 30.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Januar 2019)

5 - 10 im Schnitt. Meist die Telegram-WebApp, Fratzenverzeichnis, Youtube für die Hintergrundbeschallung, eine Nachrichtenseite sowie die Dinge, die ich gerade lese bzw. in den nächsten paar Minuten lesen will.


----------



## Bongripper666 (25. Januar 2019)

Bei neuen Threads in Foren oder Vergleichen können es kurz mal 10 sein, aber im Normalbetrieb maximal 5.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Januar 2019)

Meine "Standardrunde" (Ordner mit Links alle in Tabs öffnen) hat aktuell 19 Einträge. Mit ein paar Forentabs die dabei oftmals noch offen sind würde ich sagen zwischen 20 und 30.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich auf Reddit unterwegs bin und zu Hause bin sinds um die 40 aber meistens sinds zwischen 5 und 10 je nach dem was grade gegoogelt wird und manchmal sind schon mit 2 Tabs alle 16 Threads ausgelastet, weshalb das variiert. Ich habe daher zwischen 5 und 10 angekreuzt.


----------



## INU.ID (29. Januar 2019)

Im Hauptmonitor habe ich ein Browser-Fenster mit 30-60 Tabs, in Ausnahmefällen auch mal mehr oder weniger. Im sekundären Bildschirm (Monitor 2) habe ich meistens noch ein Browser-Fenster offen, mit 1-10 Tabs, welche VoD (Sky-Ticket, Sky-Live, Waipu.tv, YouTube, Twitch usw.) sein können, oder Texte/Tests/Reviews usw die ich nebenbei lese, und/oder auch Analyse-Screens o.ä. Und Bildschirm Nummer 3 ist aktuell abgebaut (wird wie Nr2 genutzt).

Falls es jemanden interessiert, und weil es viele Multimonitor-User immer noch nicht wissen:

Mit "Windows-Taste" + "P" kann man schnell seine Monitorkonfiguration ändern/anpassen. Einzelne Fenster kann man einmal mit "Windows-Taste" + "Pfeiltasten" über die Monitore verschieben (mit Zwischenschritten rechter Rand, Mitte, linker Rand), und mit "Windows-Taste" + "Shift/Umschalten" + "Pfeiltasten" direkt von Monitor zu Monitor. (afaik ab Win7)


----------



## compisucher (30. Januar 2019)

Zu gefühlt 75% der Zeit weniger als 10, daher 5-10 angekreuzt.


----------



## S754 (8. Februar 2019)

Zwei, höchstens drei. Mehr ist verwirrend 
Bin irgendwie damit aufgewachsen alles gleich zu schließen weil die Rechner damals nicht so viel Ressourcen hatten und Browser doch viel fressen.

Hab den Tick immer noch, auch wenn mein PC 32 Gig RAM hat xD


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2019)

S754 schrieb:


> Bin irgendwie damit aufgewachsen alles gleich zu schließen weil die Rechner damals nicht so viel Ressourcen hatten und Browser doch viel fressen.
> 
> Hab den Tick immer noch, auch wenn mein PC 32 Gig RAM hat xD


Geht mir genauso. Ich haben die Angewohnheit zu reduzieren.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (11. Juli 2019)

[x] Mehr als 40

Aktuell 2937 offene Tabs, für irgendwas müssen die 32 GB RAM ja gut sein.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2019)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage.
Wozu braucht man tausende gleichzeitig offene Tabs?


----------



## NOQLEMIX (11. Juli 2019)

Brauchen? Eigentlich nie.
Beim Start stellt sich immer die alte Sitzung wieder her und ich schließe fast nie Tabs. Da kommt dann sowas bei raus...


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2019)

OK.
Ich hab normal max 5 Tabs offen, meist aber 1-3.


----------



## pedi (11. Juli 2019)

immer nur einen. ich kann eh`nur eine auf einer seite lesen, selbst wenn 20 offen wären.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Juli 2019)

Bei mir sind 10 bis 20, bzw. eher 15 bis 25 Tabs pro Browserfenster normal. Meistens sind drei Browserfenster offen, wobei ein Browserfenster nur ein Tab hat = Youtube.


----------



## Krautmausch (15. Juli 2019)

Manchmal hat man ja so Situationen, wo man eine ganze Reihe Tabs auf einmal öffnet, um sie dann einen nach dem anderen anzusehen und gegebenfalls zu schließen, z.B. bei Linklisten oder wenn man viele Bilder hintereinander öffnet. Solche Ausnahmen klammere ich jetzt mal aus. Bei mir herrscht gelber Alarm, wenn der Browser anfängt, die Breite der Tabs zu verkleinern, und roter Alarm, wenn ich anfangen muss, durch die Tabs zu scrollen. Spätestens dann räum ich auf. Im Regelfall sind also ein halbes Dutzend bis ein Dutzend Tabs offen.


----------

